# Coder in NJ looking to network



## Joseph Sweeney (Nov 14, 2011)

Greetings.  My name is Joseph Sweeney, CPC-A.  I am looking for work in this field, but have not been successful to date.  Networking is crucial to this process.  I have attended Chapter meetings, which are phenomenal ways to meet new people.  Does anyone have information on additional networking groups that meet in NJ?  That would be a big help.  Sincerely, Joseph Sweeney, CPC-A


----------



## aaron.lucas (Nov 21, 2011)

What part of Jersey are you from?  I'm down south closer to the river and there seem to be oppurtunities down here.


----------

